# [November 24, 2016] Indiana State (2-1) vs #21 Iowa State (3-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs.* 





​*Indiana State Sycamores (2-1) vs. #21 Iowa State Cyclones (3-0)
​
HP Field House - Orlando, Florida​Thursday, November 24​12:30 PM EST Tip​*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Iowa State plays this evening against the Citadel. They've won both of their previous games handily.

http://www.espn.com/mens-college-basketball/team/_/id/66/iowa-state-cyclones


----------



## TreeTop

Would love for the Cyclones to blow away The Citadel and come to Orlando looking past us, thinking about the second round so we can sneak up on em a little bit.

Looking forward to watching them tonight to see what we're up against.


----------



## skdent1414

Iowa State has traditionally played "small ball" with a 4 guard lineup. They will launch a barrage of 3-balls and will look to get off a lot of shots. Looking at their roster they only play 2 guys over 6'4. Both are 6'8 and weigh significantly less than our bigs. My guess is they can all step out on the perimeter and knock down shots. I like how we match up with size but we need to suffocate the perimeter and help on drives.


----------



## TreeTop

Ummmm...Iowa State beat The Citadel 130-63.


----------



## BrokerZ

TreeTop said:


> Ummmm...Iowa State beat The Citadel 130-63.



The Cyclones are really good. Get ready guys.


----------



## Coach

Thinking the Sycamores will hamper the Cyclones a bit with some good defense and making them play some defense too.


----------



## BrokerZ

TreeTop said:


> Ummmm...Iowa State beat The Citadel 130-63.



On second thought, should we be encouraged that Citadel managed to put up 63 points on Iowa State? This may come down to defensive execution and rebounding intensity more so than offense and shooting. I think we've shown up to this point we can score the ball. Now we need to prove we can lock down defensively.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I'll bet the farm that we don't give up 130 points to them! Of course I don't have a farm.


----------



## BankShot

Sycamore Proud said:


> I'll bet the farm that we don't give up 130 points to them! Of course I don't have a farm.



Maybe Lansing can spare a dozen "donut holes" for ya on the wager? MVS outa give a buddy of his a call down in SC and find out what happened!:lol:

Note where the Cyclones were a 30 1/2 pt fav v. Citadel:

http://www.foxsports.com/college-ba...tate-citadel-promises-to-be-fast-paced-112016

Can't wait to see how our backcourt matches w/ the Cyclones...I liked Steve Prohm when he was @ Murray State, and NOW he's doing the same thing only w/ much better talent.

Monte Morris
http://www.cyclones.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8159

Nazareth Mitrou-Long
http://www.cyclones.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8158

Matt Thomas
*http://www.cyclones.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8161*

Deonte Buton
*http://www.cyclones.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=8155*


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They slipped a spot to #21 in the Top 25 poll.


----------



## Bluethunder

Anyone know what the line is on this one?


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Was told Dick Vitale is calling the ISU-Iowa State game on ESPN2 on Thanksgiving Day.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) November 21, 2016


----------



## treeman

I find Dicky V. unbelievably annoying. But not too many times you get to the opportunity to watch an ISU game with a voice as recognizable as his calling it. My prediction is that it is going to be an Iowa State lovefest until the Sycamores win the game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> I find Dicky V. unbelievably annoying. But not too many times you get to the opportunity to watch an ISU game with a voice as recognizable as his calling it. My prediction is that it is going to be an Iowa State lovefest until the Sycamores win the game.



Oh the Dicky V haters... About as annoying as his love and passion for the game.


----------



## Jackson0330

I watched the Missouri-St. Louis game.  This team has some athletic pieces this year that they didn't have last year and a lot of leadership in Clemons.  It's good to see Knight finally get some minutes.  Lansing needs to play Rickman and Kessinger more.  Bell is on his last leg, but gives great effort.  The team as a whole should have the mindset to compete well in this tournament win or lose and just get better come tournament time is all you can ask of them as a fan. This is a great test to see where they're at physically and mentally.  All in all, I like this team's make-up and their more equipped to compete in the MVC this year.  Hopefully, they're better conditioned for the tournament, which has been their Achilles Heal in the Lansing Era, which has finally been address with the 10 deep players he has.

Let's all go support them at the Hulman Ctr. for this team looks to have the won't to give great effort unlike the teams of the past.  It's time to move on from the Jake Odum era and embrace these kids that are now the face of Sycamore Basketball.  Go Trees!


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

I love seeing the Sycamores in the spotlight!  ISU pulls the upset 68-64


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I'd say every mid major in the country would love to have the opportunity to play a top 25 team on Thanksgiving day with Dicky V calling the game.

Lots will be watching...better bring it boys!!


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

SycamoreinTexas said:


> I love seeing the Sycamores in the spotlight!  ISU pulls the upset 68-64



If they can keep the score in the 60's I agree with you.


----------



## BrokerZ

treeman said:


> I find Dicky V. unbelievably annoying. But not too many times you get to the opportunity to watch an ISU game with a voice as recognizable as his calling it. My prediction is that it is going to be an Iowa State lovefest until the Sycamores win the game.



I'll admit it - I love Dick Vitale.  There's nothing wrong with a passionate announcer who gets into every game he calls.  He's perfect for color commentary.  He won't be the most prepared for this game and he won't know much about our team; however, I fully intend him to give us the respect we deserve.  Iowa State will get a lot of love because on paper they are by far and away the better team, but if we keep the game close and competitive Vitale will give us all the attention.  Everyone loves an underdog taking down a powerhouse, Vitale included.


----------



## BankShot

Do you think Vitale will be able to talk about IN St. w/o using "Bird" as a reference point?:tumbleweeds:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Do you think Vitale will be able to talk about IN St. w/o using "Bird" as a reference point?:tumbleweeds:



Remove Vitale and insert any non Valley color commentator... Come on.


----------



## BrokerZ

This is going to be a very tough game for our frontcourt.  We employ a more traditional 4-5 where Iowa State is predominately a perimeter oriented offense with their entire offense starting and finishing with the three point line.  Monte Morris may be the best PG in the country.  Clemons is going to have to be ready to defend his balls off.  Barnes will also be getting indoctrinated into big-boy basketball very quickly as he'll be called upon to guard Morris as well.  

Matt Thomas is their three-ball threat, so Paige/Franklin/MVS need to be ready to run off a bunch of screens and be in his jock around the three line.  Deonte Burton is also a big threat from three and will chuck them up freely with little regard for the shot clock.  He also rebounds as fiercely as Clemons.

Their frontcourt is nothing to be concerned with other than they get out and run and are threats to shoot the three - similar to UNI's bigs.  Darrell Bowie is a 6'8" graduate transfer from Northern Illinois who's pretty skilled.  We won't be overwhelmed by their size to say the least.  Still, Brandon Murphy is going to have a hard time in this game.  He's going to consistently be asked to guard someone smaller and quicker who will take him out of his comfort zone.  If there's ever a game for Lansing to consider a different starting lineup, it may be this one.  Kessinger starting at the 5 could make sense.

Iowa State basically plays 4 guards and a big, and they get out and run and put up a lot of shots.  They also rebound pretty well for their size, so we need to be ready.  Our three-point defense hasn't been anything to write home about this year, so if Iowa State is hitting shots we may be in for a long game.  If their shots aren't falling, which you never know being a neutral court environment, we can hang with these guys.


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Do you think Vitale will be able to talk about IN St. w/o using "Bird" as a reference point?:tumbleweeds:



There hasn't been a Sycamore nationally televised game since 1979 where Larry Bird wasn't mentioned/discussed.  ESPN is practically contractually obligated to do so.  And let's face it - there are a lot of worse things to be known for.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BankShot said:


> Do you think Vitale will be able to talk about IN St. w/o using "Bird" as a reference point?:tumbleweeds:





SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Remove Vitale and insert any non Valley color commentator... Come on.





BrokerZ said:


> There hasn't been a Sycamore nationally televised game since 1979 where Larry Bird wasn't mentioned/discussed.  ESPN is practically contractually obligated to do so.  And let's face it - there are a lot of worse things to be known for.


Wouldn't be surprised to see him mention Jake as well. He gushed about him several times and with the way Clemons stuffs the stat sheet, he'll likely draw the comparison.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Wouldn't be surprised to see him mention Jake as well. He gushed about him several times and with the way Clemons stuffs the stat sheet, he'll likely draw the comparison.



He should considering Odum is coming off Euro player of the week honors a few short weeks ago for his 34, 8 and 8 stat line he put up. Kid is still playing amazingly well this year averaging 16 + ppg, 6 + assists and shooting it 40% + from behind the arc. 

Clemons is just a dog man. He has worn on me over the years - I struggled with him at first because of how limited he was offensively but something fun to watch about a guy who will go in and battle in the paint for rebounds, gets on the floor for loose balls and finds his open teammates. I've watched him in practice and he freaking gets after it man. I'm not sure I've seen a kid go harder in practice than he does - drills and everything always giving max effort.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Clemons is just a dog man. He has worn on me over the years - I struggled with him at first because of how limited he was offensively but something fun to watch about a guy who will go in and battle in the paint for rebounds, gets on the floor for loose balls and finds his open teammates. I've watched him in practice and he freaking gets after it man. I'm not sure I've seen a kid go harder in practice than he does - drills and everything always giving max effort.



It's definitely easier to appreciate Clemons when others around him are scoring the ball well.  Scott continues to be Scott, and MVS has found his shooting stroke finally.  And although Clemons isn't looking to always score, he's done a good job of driving the ball and making the defenses collapse, which allows guys like Scott and MVS to see better looks from deep.  I also still contest that Clemons has the ability to score the ball if he wanted to.  I think he just prefers to defer to this teammates to score while filling up the stat sheet elsewhere.  In his own words: "The PG eats last."

He's quickly becoming one of my recent favorites.  How he plays against a sure-fire NBA prospect in Monte Morris could also further raise his profile with Sycamore Nation.


----------



## TreeTop

So far, the Cyclones have played:

Savannah State  113-71
Mt. St. Mary's  73-55
The Citadel     130-63


----------



## BrokerZ

TreeTop said:


> So far, the Cyclones have played:
> 
> Savannah State  113-71
> Mt. St. Mary's  73-55
> The Citadel     130-63



And their Sagarin ratings for some context (note, there are 350 teams ranked):

Savannah State - 342
Mount St. Mary's - 257
The Citadel - 303

We are SIGNIFICANTLY better than all three of those teams.  In fact, if you took the 10 best players from those three teams combined we'd still win that game.  Iowa State is good, but they've played just about the worst schedule in the country so far this year.  The fact they only beat Mount St. Mary's by 18 is encouraging to me.  These were all home games, too.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> It's definitely easier to appreciate Clemons when others around him are scoring the ball well.  Scott continues to be Scott, and MVS has found his shooting stroke finally.  And although Clemons isn't looking to always score, he's done a good job of driving the ball and making the defenses collapse, which allows guys like Scott and MVS to see better looks from deep.  I also still contest that Clemons has the ability to score the ball if he wanted to.  I think he just prefers to defer to this teammates to score while filling up the stat sheet elsewhere.  In his own words: "The PG eats last."
> 
> He's quickly becoming one of my recent favorites.  How he plays against a sure-fire NBA prospect in Monte Morris could also further raise his profile with Sycamore Nation.



Clemons drives to pass but his ability to score at the rim makes defenses have to play him to score on dribble drive which often opens up the pass. It's often the same reason people would get irritated with Odum when he would get to the rim and have what appeared to be an easy layup and he would pass it to an often open shooter. Odum was making the defense respect his ability to pass which in turn opened up future driving lanes because defenders couldn't help off shooters. 

Clemons does it all though - he will rebound and he gets after it on D. He will make mistakes and he will struggle to shoot the ball at times. If he can find his shot at any point this season and make jump shots on a consistent basis watch the freak out! That guy could be really dangerous if he finds his shot - becomes multi dimensional real quick when he scores and the Sycamores become difficult to guard when your point can score, pass, defend and rebound.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> And their Sagarin ratings for some context (note, there are 350 teams ranked):
> 
> Savannah State - 342
> Mount St. Mary's - 257
> The Citadel - 303
> 
> ....The fact they only beat Mount St. Mary's by 18 is encouraging to me.  These were all home games, too.



Back in the Newsom/Wade Era (mid-60's), Mt. St. Mary's (MD) was frequently in the "Small College" weekly ratings. I also recall them being in Evansville for the Small College Finals. BTW, they lost by 10 @ SIU last night. Not a pushover by any means. 

http://www.thestate.com/sports/college/article116351418.html

History:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_St._Mary's_Mountaineers_men's_basketball


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BrokerZ said:


> There hasn't been a Sycamore nationally televised game since 1979 where Larry Bird wasn't mentioned/discussed.  ESPN is practically contractually obligated to do so.  And let's face it - *there are a lot of worse things to be known for*.




Proud of that for our Sycamores!  Just look at Louisville.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores To Battle Nationally-Ranked Iowa State on Thanksgiving Day*






Indiana State Basketball begins play in the Advocare Invitational on Thursday, November 24 at 12:30 p.m. (ET) against nationally-ranked Iowa State inside the HP Fieldhouse at Walt Disney World. The Sycamores are led by junior Brenton Scott who currently tops the Missouri Valley with a 22.3 ppg average while senior Everett Clemons leads the league in assists (6.3 pg) and is tied for second in rebounding with an 8.3 rpg mark.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Daveinth

BankShot said:


> Do you think Vitale will be able to talk about IN St. w/o using "Bird" as a reference point?:tumbleweeds:



Drinking game for the holiday .......  Shotgun a beer every time Dicky V says Larry Birds name . Bet you wont be able to carve the turkey after the game .


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Back in the Newsom/Wade Era (mid-60's), Mt. St. Mary's (MD) was frequently in the "Small College" weekly ratings. I also recall them being in Evansville for the Small College Finals. BTW, they lost by 10 @ SIU last night. Not a pushover by any means.



That depends on what you think of SIU; the same SIU team that only beat Missouri-St. Louis by 5.  

Sycamore Fuzzy Math:

 - Iowa State beat Mount St. Mary's by 18 and SIU beat them by 10.
 - Iowa State is better than SIU by 8.
 - SIU beat Missouri-St. Louis by 5 and we beat them by 41.
 - We're better than SIU by 36.
 - We'll beat Iowa State by 28 (36 - 8 = 28).

This makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Southgrad07

While I am not a big dicky v fan it could be worse...Listening to Bill Walton call the Maui tourney is unbearable. I am about  to go spike my Maui Jim sunglasses on the concrete outside in protest.. he is the worst.


----------



## Bluethunder

Love me some Bill Walton.  Yes he never talks about the game, but I still find him hilarious and fascinating at the same time.  

I can live with Dickie V for one game.  More than that he starts to become like finger nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> That depends on what you think of SIU; the same SIU team that only beat Missouri-St. Louis by 5.
> 
> Sycamore Fuzzy Math:
> 
> - Iowa State beat Mount St. Mary's by 18 and SIU beat them by 10.
> - Iowa State is better than SIU by 8.
> - SIU beat Missouri-St. Louis by 5 and we beat them by 41.
> - We're better than SIU by 36.
> - We'll beat Iowa State by 28 (36 - 8 = 28).
> 
> This makes perfect sense to me.



Just pointing out a FACT...was never sold on comparative scores. Also pointed out the TRADITION of Mt. St. Mary's over the decades - MO-St.Louis "tradition?"


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BrokerZ said:


> That depends on what you think of SIU; the same SIU team that only beat Missouri-St. Louis by 5.
> 
> Sycamore Fuzzy Math:
> 
> - Iowa State beat Mount St. Mary's by 18 and SIU beat them by 10.
> - Iowa State is better than SIU by 8.
> - SIU beat Missouri-St. Louis by 5 and we beat them by 41.
> - We're better than SIU by 36.
> - We'll beat Iowa State by 28 (36 - 8 = 28).
> 
> This makes perfect sense to me.




Seems logical to me.  But then I remembered figures lie and liars figure.  As long as the Trees get the W, I don't care.


----------



## BankShot

Sycamore Proud said:


> Proud of that for our Sycamores!  Just look at Louisville.



...or Notre Dame! :angel:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Right!


----------



## BrokerZ

BankShot said:


> Just pointing out a FACT...was never sold on comparative scores. Also pointed out the TRADITION of Mt. St. Mary's over the decades - MO-St.Louis "tradition?"



I was just joking around, Bank. Just some fun with the numbers...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BrokerZ said:


> I was just joking around, Bank. Just some fun with the numbers...



Man can't you just let facts be the facts...


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> I was just joking around, Bank. Just some fun with the numbers...



You KC dudes are sly...never forget in '78 when my wife & I were headed S. during the Summer to visit my parents in FL after teaching in Belcourt, ND. We thought we'd p/u a few cases of Coors to quench the oceanside thirst. As we entered KC-MO, we pulled off and were told that we'd have to back-track to the KS side of KC! :takeoff:

Sticking to our tight travel schedule, we were content w/ Strohs!


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Man can't you just let facts be the facts...



Numbers never lie.


----------



## blueblazer

BrokerZ said:


> Numbers never lie.



There are lies, damn lies and statistics..... look up wha a Jerry Lucas rebound is ...lol


----------



## BankShot

blueblazer said:


> There are lies, damn lies and statistics..... look up wha a Jerry Lucas rebound is ...lol



Who in the hell's Jerry Lucas? That must've been during the ABC "Big Ten Game of the Week" era w/ Bill Fleming...just a young pup that followed Garfield's TERRY DISCHINGER/Purdue.:geezer:


----------



## HGPuck

Cyclone fan here, enjoyed reading this thread and thought I'd add my thoughts on this Iowa St. team in case anyone here is interested before tomorrow.  Looking forward to the games in this tournament after playing three low major teams so far.

Morris is the star and most of us have the slightly biased opinion that he is the best point guard in the country.  High assist numbers, very few turnovers, and I expect him to be in the mid to upper teens in scoring this year.  His biggest strength is in transition.  But also facilitates well in the half court and will be effective taking 3s or driving to the rim when its available.

The biggest position strength of the team is the rest of the guards.  Thomas, Mitrou-Long, Weiler-Babb, and Jackson should all play.  Thomas, Long, and Jackson will take the majority of our 3s.  All four can score off the drive and will look to do so.

Burton is the most unique player and creates the most match-up problems.  When he is rebounding, scoring, and facilitating the team is at its best.  Was somewhat inconsistent last year, but has looked focused so far this year.  Will guard both wings and post players on the defensive end.

Holden, Bowie, and Young should all play in the post.  They are mainly asked to defend, rebound, and rim run.  They have all looked effective doing that so far, but we will see how things go as the competition improves.  The main problem thus far has been too many fouls committed by the three of them.  No so much from being out of position, but more from being over aggressive.

The biggest question for the year will be if we have improved defensively.  We have more depth than we have the last couple years and have been playing a more aggressive defense.  Early returns have been good, but we will learn a lot more this weekend. Rebounding has been very good so far, but that's likely as much an indication of the competition level as anything.  We don't draw a lot of fouls typically and our free throw shooting has been average at best.  One misnomer about this team (and for the last couple years) is that they mainly shoot 3s.  So far this year 27% of our field goal attempts have been from 3, last year it was 35%.

Looking forward to the game tomorrow and good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## blueblazer

BankShot said:


> Who in the hell's Jerry Lucas? That must've been during the ABC "Big Ten Game of the Week" era w/ Bill Fleming...just a young pup that followed Garfield's TERRY DISCHINGER/Purdue.:geezer:



Ok Bank, we're the same age.... I just had a broader vision of the world than you ... lol. Actually, I followed Jerry West, Zeke from Cabin Creek


----------



## bluestreak

blueblazer said:


> Ok Bank, we're the same age.... I just had a broader vision of the world than you ... lol. Actually, I followed Jerry West, Zeke from Cabin Creek



That was a hell  of a OSU team. Gary Bragg, Hondo Havlicek and Lucas.


----------



## BankShot

blueblazer said:


> Ok Bank, we're the same age.... I just had a broader vision of the world than you ... lol. Actually, I followed Jerry West, Zeke from Cabin Creek



You're partly correct...I thought "Cabin Creek" was up near Rosedale!hno:


----------



## krwilson2

I feel like the Trees are going to be spread wide on defense and will face lots of straight-line drives to the hole / kickouts.


----------



## Coach

I think Iowa State will have lots of problems playing their game against the Sycamore's defense. Pretty obvious they haven't played against a defensive- minded team so far this season. I also think the Cyclones will get tired playing defense for long periods in the half court.  Advantage - Indiana State.


----------



## BankShot

I think the Sycamores will get a few lessons today on "How to Run a Transition Offense." Hope that we take good notes, 'cause if the Sycs can't sink their 3's, it'll be a l-o-n-g day.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Not gonna win this one in the stands lol..... An estimated 50 Iowa State fans per 1 Sycamores fan.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Not gonna win this one in the stands lol..... An estimated 50 Iowa State fans per 1 Sycamores fan.



They always travel well.


----------



## BrokerZ

Who is the guy that's wearing Paige's uniform. He's being aggressive and attacking the basket and looks confident. Who is this guy?


----------



## Southgrad07

If we get this Paige and Bell or anywhere close to it this season....look out! Love the way we are,moving the ball!


----------



## BrokerZ

Where looking REALLY good. Hitting shots and defending well. We just need to make crisper passes and keep them off the boards.


----------



## Bally #50

Checking in from SC. HAPPY THANKSGIVING, gentlemen. Good start so far. Paige is looking all-MVC


----------



## ISUCC

don't know about the rest of you all, but I LOVE this team! Such an upgrade from the past 3-4 seasons, wow! We are really playing well here

freaking Paige on FIRE

And Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## bent20

Peolle here wondering why we play Paige. Apparently because the kid is pretty good.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Paige and Bell carrying us this half. Really impressive half for them on both sides of the ball. 

Scott and Clemons haven't done much at all... Good news for us maybe.


----------



## hans1950

No matter how this game turns out, it looks like we have several guys who can contribute this year. If we play with this energy we can win a lot of games.


----------



## BallyPie

Pretty good half of basketball......Iowa State sped up the game a bit which got them back in the game......we need to keep this a half court game so our defense can play more of a roll.  Iowa State doesn't look much better than us at all in a half court set.....Bell is playing with their bigs.....


----------



## bent20

Let's keep Paige and bell on the floor.


----------



## treeman

Damnit that run they had when we were up 9 killed. Paige is playing the game of his life, and overall happy with how we haved played so far. Gonna have to cut down on stupid mistakes that lead to easy points for them in the second half. I don't think that we can keep up offensively with them like we did the first half


----------



## BallyPie

Those two OT games we've played thus far might help us down the stretch is this game remains tight.....we've played in tight games this year....where Iowa State has not yet.


----------



## BrokerZ

This game is slowly slipping away. We stopped hitting shots and Morris is taking over.  We need to respond NOW.


----------



## bent20

Let's play our hot players


----------



## bent20

Imagine if Scott was having an even decent game.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Lansing can't call a TO from the bench or what?? 

Bell was on the floor with the ball in the 1st half and no one bothered calling a TO to help him out. 

This half he's trapped on the baseline with no place to go and no one bothered calling a TO. 

Help your guys out when they are on friggin trouble. 2 pos. that went the other way because we failed to call a TO.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Scott and MVS missing open shots, that is hurting us...


----------



## BrokerZ

Going to need some big minutes from Rickman. We're running out of frontcourt players.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Murphy is the worst... said forever Bell should start ahead of him.


----------



## bent20

Scott is coming to life.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

TJ Freakin Bell man


----------



## ISUCC

win or lose, we're gonna be ok if we keep playing like this. Let's hang on and get this win!


----------



## ISUCC

we are getting screwed on these foul calls


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> we are getting screwed on these foul calls



Horseshit on both charges


----------



## ISUCC

Clemons got fouled on that


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Clemons gets beat and no call. Shocker.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Homered


----------



## ISUCC

JFC fouls!


----------



## ISUCC

26 fouls on us, 13 on Iowa State, totally getting screwed


----------



## treeman

holy shit. atrocious foul calls here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ISUCC

#screwed


----------



## True Blue

That was a screw job


----------



## Southgrad07

Loved our fight..what an embarrassing display of officiating from start to finish..Lansing is never on the refs, but for him to make a b line for one when the buzzer goes off tells you something.


----------



## bluestreak

Robbed jobbed and screwed.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Thanksgiving sucks. Worst day ever we got screwed.


----------



## pbutler218

Great game played by our guys. Should have been a W though!!


----------



## bluestreak

Very rare that everyone on this board agrees on anything, but this game makes you wonder about basic integrity of the officiating.


----------



## BallyPie

That sucks.....could've been a good NCAA resume builder win..............yeah.........I said it.....


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I've never NEVER walked away from a game feeling like this. We out played them and were the better team. 

No we played good or we showed heart or any of that bull shit. We straight out played better that Iowa State and they got rewarded. 

In the last 10 minutes the Trees were the ones pushing the ball with Iowa State not getting back. They called several charge calls in the last 10 minutes - it was complete and utter shit show by that crew. 

Give me frigging Zelton Sneed every day of the GD week over that crew. Thanksgiving is dumb.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

25 fouls to 13 in the game what in the fucccck that???


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

They shot 29 friggin free throws to our 14 what on earth is that bull shit.


----------



## Southgrad07

Great points by all.. We were 10 pts better than that team today..speaking from a coaches perspective I have no problem if they want to call it close or whatever,but it better go both ways..Clemons can get sexually assaulted and nothing while  tj, murph, or niels use their body to root someone out and it's an automatic foul. This reeks of we need the ranked team to move on type of mindset.


----------



## RelievedCyclone

Iowa State fan here. Sorry about the game. You guys deserved to win. We are usually at the receiving end of bad calls when we play a more high profile team. Felt strange being the beneficiary this time.  I'll admit feeling dirty but relieved, even if that win wasn't deserved. Good luck the rest of the way. Your team will go far when refs are unbiased.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm depressed. This shit sucks. How good was Bell and Q today?! What in the hell just happened.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

RelievedCyclone said:


> Iowa State fan here. Sorry about the game. You guys deserved to win. We are usually at the receiving end of bad calls when we play a more high profile team. Felt strange being the beneficiary this time.  I'll admit feeling dirty but relieved, even if that win wasn't deserved. Good luck the rest of the way. Your team will go far when refs are unbiased.



Classy. I feel better Thanksgiving is back on. Good luck the rest of the way (frowning while typing).


----------



## ISUCC

our guys gotta be PISSED, I hope they come out with vengeance tomorrow and destroy either Stanford or Miami. Then hopefully we'll get a good 3rd game and win that too. STILL pissed over that loss, just can't believe how bad the refs blew that game for us. Unbelievable


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

We play like that today and you win a lot of games in the Valley this season not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Southgrad07 said:


> Great points by all.. We were 10 pts better than that team today..speaking from a coaches perspective I have no problem if they want to call it close or whatever,but it better go both ways..Clemons can get sexually assaulted and nothing while  tj, murph, or niels use their body to root someone out and it's an automatic foul. This reeks of we need the ranked team to move on type of mindset.



Agreed 100%. You know the screw job is in for you when the other team makes more free throws than you attempt.


----------



## bluebill

Trying in my old age to give the ref's some space cause they have a hard task with the great players we now have, but...BUT...when EVERY marginal call goes one way against you they should be called out.  The no-calls and phantom calls weighed heavy on the game outcome.


----------



## ISUCC

agreed, like I said earlier, LOVE this team, there is NO quit in this team, they share the ball better, shoot better, get the ball inside to our bigs, just ALL around improved so much compared to the past 3-4 seasons. Pretty confident we'll have a very nice season. Let's win 2 more in Florida Sycamores


----------



## BallyPie

Sad....the announcers are still talking about the missed/bad calls by the officials in our game during this Stanford/Miami game...


----------



## skdent1414

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm depressed. This shit sucks. How good was Bell and Q today?! What in the hell just happened.



I'm with ya dude. I had the shaky hand trying eat from all of the adrenaline. What a heartbreaker.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> We play like that today and you win a lot of games in the Valley this season not a doubt in my mind.



No doubt, we will be reckoned with this year.


----------



## bluestreak

I guess we can now all understand why Q is starting.


----------



## bluebill

I thought from the first time I saw him that 'Q' would blossom into a very good player, and today saw Jordan Barnes get schooled in 'Big Boy' basketball, and will bet his response will be positive.  Confidence there, and control coming, is my bet.  
Clemons struggled today, but he'l be back strong.  Gonna' be a fun year.


----------



## hans1950

Either Iowa State was overrated or we are better than we hoped but this game should build our confidence. Need to regroup and win at least one game in Orlando. We don't seem to lack for effort at all. If TJ gives us this kind of game we are obviously a much better team. MVS will be better in league play as most of those teams won't be as quick and physical( I hope).


----------



## treeman

Truly a TERRIBLE loss. Im with SSOM this one hurts bad, I can only imagine what the players feel. It really is hard to enjoy Thanksgiving today.


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thanksgiving sucks. Worst day ever we got screwed.



This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## BrokerZ

9 times out of 10 every block/charge call should be a block. It's very very very rare that a player actually gets bowled over with his feet set to where a charge should be called. These fucking refs called us for FIVE charge called. Just absolutely unbelievable flopping going on where any body that hit the floor garnered a whistle. 

We got absolutely screwed. We don't get that many opportunities to go toe-to-toe with a top 25 team and the refs let this one slip away from us. I don't usually get that upset about any one individual game, but this one hurts a lot. A lot.


----------



## meistro

bluestreak said:


> I guess we can now all understand why Q is starting.



I'm happy to eat my words on this one. He's showing me a lot more than I thought he had. Keep it up Q


----------



## meistro

This loss sucks but I'm gonna just try to be happy with the fact we're getting better every game and despite getting screwed, we still had a shot to win at the end. This is a fun team to watch. We're more athletic and deeper than I can remember and they seem to have a toughness and killer instinct not seen from our team in years past. It takes a while to get used to our team playing up tempo. I remember telling my son that I like the fact we're pushing the ball when it results in a basket. Unfortunately it can bite you in the butt too. There were some quick I'll advised shots out there that cost us. Really happy for TJ Bell. Murphy has to get better or he'll be replaced. Now let's go win our last two games down there.


----------



## ISUCC

looks like we're gonna get a game with Stanford as they're losing big to Miami, FL


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

That was incredibly hard to watch us lose like that. We have a really good team and a lot to look forward to.... although that's hard to care about after moving to the losers bracket.  Really hope the guys can bring it together and beat Stanford and play another quality opponent.

Leaving the stadium with their fans was awful.... we were robbed.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Drop Heartbreaker To Nationally-Ranked Iowa State In Advocare Invite Opener*






Indiana State led for a majority of Thursday's quarterfinal matchup with No. 21/22 Iowa State and had a clean look at the buzzer, but it was the Cyclones who escaped with a 73-71 victory at the ESPN Wide World of Sports on the campus of the Walt Disney World Resort in the Advocare Invitational.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

looks like Stanford was predicted to be a bottom half Pac 12 team this season, they have a new coach too. If we come out with the same intensity tomorrow this is a game we should/could win


----------



## ISUCC

if any students look at this board they need to get those "Age of Laquarius" signs ready for the next home game Wednesday


----------



## meistro

ISUCC said:


> if any students look at this board they need to get those "Age of Laquarius" signs ready for the next home game Wednesday



Good idea but I'm doubting any current students have ever heard that song.


----------



## bluestreak

meistro said:


> I'm happy to eat my words on this one. He's showing me a lot more than I thought he had. Keep it up Q



Meistro- wasn't calling you out brother. Lots of posters were wondering the same thing, we just don't get a chance to watch every practice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## meistro

bluestreak said:


> Meistro- wasn't calling you out brother. Lots of posters were wondering the same thing, we just don't get a chance to watch every practice.
> 
> No problem here. I'm glad I was wrong. Good to see him aggressive on the offensive end.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Since I couldn't see the game, I checked the score a few times with my phone.  About the 6 minute mark I left the fun inside to listen to the game.  Fritz and Renn do a really good job of calling the action on the radio, and NEVER really get on the officials.  That is until today.  You could hear the anguish in their voices in the closing minutes of the game.  BOLTS AND NUTS,BOLTS AND NUTS WE GOT SCREWED!  Now, on to tomorrow!


----------



## swsycamore

We would have won this game if Page and Clements hadn't made those stupid drives at the end. Neither had a prayer of maKING THEM


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

swsycamore said:


> We would have won this game if Page and Clements hadn't made those stupid drives at the end. Neither had a prayer of maKING THEM



Maybe true but it didn't matter. We had 9 team fouls at half they had 13 in the fucking game. It wasn't meant to be. 

I will take a loss every time when you are playing aggressively and attacking the rim and Q, Eve, Scott and JB kept going at the rim. They didn't get a damn call what can you do?! You attack the rim like that in the Valley and you will win every damn game.


----------



## BrokerZ

swsycamore said:


> We would have won this game if Page and Clements hadn't made those stupid drives at the end. Neither had a prayer of maKING THEM



We would have lost by 20 without Paige and Clemons, bro.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I logged off after the game just so I didn't blow a gasket. I can stand losing to a better team. Hell, I can stand losing to a worse team if my team played poorly.

However, to have the game taken away on both ends of the floor by the shit stains that passed themselves off as refs for that game was embarrassing. During that last 4-5 minute stretch, fouls were completely different on each end of the floor. While Morris is crafty, he was clearly moving on both of his drawn charges and the last one that sealed it was a draw a best while on the other end they were given FT after FT on some weak ass contact. For example, on the Niels FO, he engaged the player to box him out BEFORE he decided to jump to try to rebound. It is what it is, but Iowa State did not beat our squad fairly today and that's where I'll leave that.

All that being said, we still had an opportunity to win the game with the ball in the hands of our best shooter and that's all you could really ask for if you would have been presented that option at the beginning of the game. I like the balls to go for the win and not take it to OT, too. This team is vastly different from years past as I feel we've got multiple guys on this roster that just flat out like to compete. I'm not so sure we could say that about the last couple rosters from top to bottom. 

Time for the Battle of the Trees.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> Scott also had a few "playing out of control" issues today.  Bottom line is that we're not an "experienced" transition team,  preferring the 1/2 court "ho-hum" over Lansing's career @ ISU. Will be interesting to see if he "shifts gears" on this idea, given our back court depth.



Dude leave your Lansing rhetoric at the door. The guy keeps putting quality basketball teams on the floor year after year. I don't give a flip how he adjusts or doesn't adjust. I'm tired of people coming up to me in Terre Haute asking what I think of Lansing. Look at the product on the floor tonight against a program that is annually a top 25 team and ask yourself if he's making the proper friggin adjustments.


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Dude leave your Lansing rhetoric at the door. The guy keeps putting quality basketball teams on the floor year after year. I don't give a flip how he adjusts or doesn't adjust. I'm tired of people coming up to me in Terre Haute asking what I think of Lansing. Look at the product on the floor tonight against a program that is annually a top 25 team and ask yourself if he's making the proper friggin adjustments.



History speaks for itself...I saw the game - we committed 20 TO's, many unforced while in transition. It's NEVER been our style, even though MANY on this board have felt we've had the talent. Today's effort was splendid, but it clearly showed poor indiscretion WHEN & WHEN NOT to put the foot on the gas pedal - Dude.


----------



## Jackson0330

Game was fixed.  Again, BUSH LEAGUE crew.  It's all about the money.  State shores up their turnovers and defensive rebounding they run away from those dust clouds!  Brenton Scott made that shot.  Sponsors held their breath.

I'm with this team this year for its entirety.  See everybody at the games.  I'll be up off my ass willing them to victory.  Hope everybody's with me.

Hold your heads high boys.'  This team has heart and with the incoming class the future is bright Sycamores!  Go Trees!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

BankShot said:


> History speaks for itself...I saw the game - we committed 20 TO's, many unforced while in transition. It's NEVER been our style, even though MANY on this board have felt we've had the talent. Today's effort was splendid, but it clearly showed poor indiscretion WHEN & WHEN NOT to put the foot on the gas pedal - Dude.



All that is fine and good. From my perspective the "timing" on when to step on it was exactly right the execution wasn't. How is any of that on Lansing. How many times in the second half did we beat Iowa State down the floor - they were freaking done, not getting back on D and we were in attack mode. The end result was turnover after turnover either via poor execution or poor officiating. I will take that - they were aggressive and had good intentions. 

You and others have a hidden agenda against Lansing. It's not something I have to live with - you know if you are that kind of person. Plenty of Lansing haters around but the guy has been good for ISU basketball whatever anyone wants to say.


----------



## bluestreak

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> All that is fine and good. From my perspective the "timing" on when to step on it was exactly right the execution wasn't. How is any of that on Lansing. How many times in the second half did we beat Iowa State down the floor - they were freaking done, not getting back on D and we were in attack mode. The end result was turnover after turnover either via poor execution or poor officiating. I will take that - they were aggressive and had good intentions.
> 
> You and others have a hidden agenda against Lansing. It's not something I have to live with - you know if you are that kind of person. Plenty of Lansing haters around but the guy has been good for ISU basketball whatever anyone wants to say.



Yes to this x10.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm signing out on the night with this shit. Kudos to Backer that guy stuck with Q - he said he was going to make some shots this year and for tonight he was right. Hell all season he has been right so far. Q has played really well for us and that is not only an interesting development but a very positive one for the future of this program. Q has always been a good team guy, he's always been unselfish, he's always played decent D - he hasn't shown the ability to score, be aggressive or make winning decisions until this season - I've been impressed.


----------



## Southgrad07

BankShot said:


> History speaks for itself...I saw the game - we committed 20 TO's, many unforced while in transition. It's NEVER been our style, even though MANY on this board have felt we've had the talent. Today's effort was splendid, but it clearly showed poor indiscretion WHEN & WHEN NOT to put the foot on the gas pedal - Dude.



History huh...Didn't think I'd have to remind someone like you of what the past 30 years have looked like for the blue and white...He is not perfect and could/should of done some things differently in his time here..That being said this program is far better off from where he found it and I love the way this team is playing thus far. Most of our to's were trying to make the extra pass or after we ran the offense and trying to make a play..I can deal with that. Hell the majority of the "bad" to's came from Scott, the rest of the guys played within themselves if you ask me.


----------



## Southgrad07

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm signing out on the night with this shit. Kudos to Backer that guy stuck with Q - he said he was going to make some shots this year and for tonight he was right. Hell all season he has been right so far. Q has played really well for us and that is not only an interesting development but a very positive one for the future of this program. Q has always been a good team guy, he's always been unselfish, he's always played decent D - he hasn't shown the ability to score, be aggressive or make winning decisions until this season - I've been impressed.



Very good point! I rarely agree with backer on anything, but his support of Paige looks to be warranted..hope he continues to prove me wrong!


----------



## BrokerZ

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> I'm signing out on the night with this shit. Kudos to Backer that guy stuck with Q - he said he was going to make some shots this year and for tonight he was right. Hell all season he has been right so far. Q has played really well for us and that is not only an interesting development but a very positive one for the future of this program. Q has always been a good team guy, he's always been unselfish, he's always played decent D - he hasn't shown the ability to score, be aggressive or make winning decisions until this season - I've been impressed.



While we're eating crow, will you pass me a wing?  I'll give credit where credit is due - Backer called it with Q, and it's a prediction I'm happy he was right about. The Laquarius Paige that played today was a different player.  He was aggressive and confident, and he defended like crazy. He picked his spots and chose very well when to drive and when to shoot the three. 

Bottom line - I'm happy to say I was wrong.  If Q plays like this all year we may have a scary-good team.


----------



## ISUCC

sure we had 20 turnovers, but 5 of those were on charging calls against us. Take those away and we're down to 15, which wouldn't have been so bad.


----------



## meistro

BankShot said:


> History speaks for itself...I saw the game - we committed 20 TO's, many unforced while in transition. It's NEVER been our style, even though MANY on this board have felt we've had the talent. Today's effort was splendid, but it clearly showed poor indiscretion WHEN & WHEN NOT to put the foot on the gas pedal - Dude.[/QUOTE
> 
> We haven't had the horses in the past to play up tempo like we have this year. You have to take the good with the bad. I feel like as the season goes on we'll make better decisions. I know one thing, this team is a lot more fun to watch.


----------



## treeman

After reading the Iowa State message board and seeing that almost every poster says that we got screwed, makes me more mad about this game. 7 hours after the final shot i'm still absolutely beside myself that the NCAA can look at that and call that a fair game. And beside the terrible foul calls at the end of the game, the fouls that MVS and Neils fouled out on were terrible (especially Neils'). And there were two out of bounds calls that were clearly off of Iowa State (one where they had a fast break and Scott swatted the ball out, as the guy was going up for a dunk. It hit the guys leg and went flying out of bounds. And one on a rebound where they called it out on Clemons. You could see Clemons smiling and thinking "are you kidding me?") I can't freaking stand when people blame the refs but I can't help but feel absolutely cheated on this game.


----------



## sycamorebacker

Southgrad07 said:


> Very good point! I rarely agree with backer on anything, but his support of Paige looks to be warranted..hope he continues to prove me wrong!



You rarely agree with me?  Am I that controversial or crazy or are you just wrong a lot?  
Well, Q had a good game.  Definitely something to build on.  Maybe he can give us another double-figure scorer.


----------



## BankShot

ISUCC said:


> sure we had 20 turnovers, but 5 of those were on charging calls against us. Take those away and we're down to 15, which wouldn't have been so bad.



Ya, and those TO's were the byproduct of INEXPERIENCE in TRANSITION...3 on 3 attacking from the wings or baseline when the opposing "D" was already set inside the paint? lol

Blaming the officiating is a losers mentality...


----------



## BankShot

meistro said:


> BankShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> History speaks for itself...I saw the game - we committed 20 TO's, many unforced while in transition. It's NEVER been our style, even though MANY on this board have felt we've had the talent. Today's effort was splendid, but it clearly showed poor indiscretion WHEN & WHEN NOT to put the foot on the gas pedal - Dude.
> 
> [/QUOTE - We haven't had the horses in the past to play up tempo like we have this year. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '15-16 "Horses" - Brown, Clemons, Paige, Scott;
> '14-15 "Horses" - Brown, K-Smith, Scott, Etherington;
> '13-14 "Horses" - Arop, Cummings, Odum, K-Smith, Eitel, Brown;
> '12-13 "Horses" - Arop, Cummings, Odum, K-Smith, Eitel, Brown;
> '11-12 "Horses" - Lathan, McWhorter, Odum, Printy, Richard;
> '10-11 "Horses" - Carter, Kelley, Lathan, Odum, Richard, Printy.
> 
> I guess it all boils down to the definition of a "horse" in an up-tempo offensive philosophy.
Click to expand...


----------



## sycamorebacker

BankShot said:


> Ya, and those TO's were the byproduct of INEXPERIENCE in TRANSITION...3 on 3 attacking from the wings or baseline when the opposing "D" was already set inside the paint? lol



I think one could question our open court judgement and a few careless passes.  I don't really trust Scott with making risky passes.  I think it's good practice for playing against the top of the MVC. 
I was pretty impressed with our D.  I know they got to the hoop some, but ALL good teams do that against ALL of their competition.  The current defenses are set up to minimize drives AND 3's.  We had 9 blocks!  I think we did a darn good job of holding their FG% down and to 73 points. 
This team has some abilities that we have not seen much here; and a lot of fans, like me, are ready for an exciting year.  
This was just one game, but Q scored ALL OVER THE FLOOR and he's not considered as our 1st or 2nd option.  We really have some potential to go deep with scoring options AND defensive ability.
And what a game from TJ.  Hope to see more of that.


----------



## bluebill

BankShot said:


> Ya, and those TO's were the byproduct of INEXPERIENCE in TRANSITION...3 on 3 attacking from the wings or baseline when the opposing "D" was already set inside the paint? lol
> 
> Blaming the officiating is a losers mentality...



From Whence comes this deep wisdom  ??
When I saw early the 'sniker' from Clemons on a close call, my thought was Noooo.!  Well they took him out of the game after that. 
Bad Officiating ! whether Bank likes it or not.


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

It's all my fault.  We were winning when I wasn't watching. I turned it on at the in-laws then Iowa State hit the 3 to take the lead....I'm sorry.


----------

